# Defragment faster



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Hello,

Sorry if this appears twice but had a glitch along the way.

After reading on the XenTweak site that the WindowsME degragmenter is much faster than that supplied with Windows98,
I downloaded it and tried it. It works. Instead of watching the defgragger plod along it now fairly zips through in a matter of minutes.

Bye,

Tuppence2


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

We have "been there , done that " Here is a link to the post in this same forum..http://forums.techguy.org/t85188/s.html ...to all new users, the help file is IN the zip file...have fun...Rhett


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

I don't understand, is this a file that increases defragmenter's speed, or a totally different program altogether? I use diskeeper lite, which is free, and it works great.


----------



## dbcoooper (Apr 1, 2001)

ilusha2,
This is the defrag that comes stock with ME which is a great improvement over the one that comes with 98. It works fine if you're running 98.
How is the free version of Diskeeper? Any gotcha's? What is crippled or whatever to make it free?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Yea, I don't really like Diskeeper. But I thought that it's very popular, that it's supposed to be so much better than regular defragmenter because it's "corporate" and it's tested, etc. But it doesn't seem to be that much better. The only restrictions in it ar are that you can't defragment many drives at once, and you can't schedule it, which you can in the full version, which costs money. I don't like it because it organizes everything very weird. Like, it will take info and put it somewhere, and then leave a little free space, and then put more info. It pisses me off so much because it should put info as close together as possible, and not leave any free spaces at all, but it does and then tells me that my hard drive is defragmented as possible. That's bull! But, the ME defrag is awesome, that mofo is faast! How does it go so fast?


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

OK...I'm game, but:

Where do you download the Defrag for ME and, one DL'd, where do I install it???


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Go here http://www.geocities.com/one_human/progalpha.html and look on the bottom, look for windows me defrag or something. Download it, and extract the .exe file anywhere you want, and just use it anytime you want. I just keep it on the desktop.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Tuppence2:

I run Windows 98SE in one of my computers. The defragging process normally takes an hour or longer to complete.

After replacing the Windows 98SE defrag.exe file(4.70.1998) with the Windows ME defrag.exe file(4.90.3000), the defragging process took only 5 minutes.

When something works as well as this does, I have to throw in my 2 cents worth and encourage others to try it.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

You can also go to www.goldenbow.com and download VoptME defragger. It's shareware ($39.95 after 30 days), but after using it for 30 days, you will be glad to pay the price. It's much faster than the ME defragger, and has more features.

I have Windows 98SE, 450Mhz processor, 46 GB HDD:
Windows 98 defragger = 7 hours
Windows ME defragger = 1 hour
VoptME defragger= 6 minutes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Hello - Yes, I also have VoptME (for Win98, etc.). I find it excellent for clearing URLs, caches, etc. I use its many other settings. But I do like the WindowsME defragmenter and use both! One program will miss something that the other finds.

Windows ME defragmenter only takes a few minutes on my setup.
Disklite didn't work as well for me either.

Win98SE, 316MB RAM. 

Each to his own, as they say. Hope you find the one that suits you.


Best wishes,
T2


----------



## AngryClip (Jun 14, 2002)

is there one for XP ?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

yeah........ive been using vopt for a couple of years,well worth the money,although i dont think they`ve come up with a version to work on 2k........not sure about xp.
i use it on my 98 partition and its the best.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Helo,

If you want to pay for a program - Vopt have one for XP.

T2


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

http://www.vopt.com/VoptXP.htm

Here's the VoptXP link


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

thanx tuppence2............its been a while since i looked at their site...........now i can defrag my 2k partition 


cheers
$


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Hello there,

No problem, pleased to have helped. 

T2


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

My CPU is middle of the road in speed- I use norton speed disc and defrag once a week. I can defrag in less tha a minute! I clocked it one week at 41 secs. i cant see anythinf being faster than that. The same speed disc could do my old 166mhz in less than 5 minutes. Get norton!

~Jim


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

how does it compare to the one in windows 2000?

Will the ME defragmenter work on 2000?


----------

